# Does the color of the bands play a role in hunting?



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

Hi guys!I think that this might be a really stupid question but I m buying some bands and I have noticed that small game has BIG vision and a really high attention level.So do the bans color matter and if yes should I get them green?

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

No color doesn’t matter, what matters is matching band thickness to ammo. Match your bands to your ammo to make sure you generate enough speed and fpe to make an ethical kill


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Band color can matter. You wouldn't deer hunt a neon colored rifle, would you?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Band color can matter. You wouldn't deer hunt a neon colored rifle, would you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That's what I thought!I notice that doves notice me when I have the slightest red design on my shirt.

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I would go with an OD green, or Black for hunting bands personally. Unless you're hunting rabbits. Then it really doesn't matter about color lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> I would go with an OD green, or Black for hunting bands personally. Unless you're hunting rabbits. Then it really doesn't matter about color lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Seems like you're a pro and I want to thank you for your help.I would like to ask you,If you might know what thickness of bands to use for 8mm steel ball rabbit hunting.Wish you all the best!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Haha I'm no pro, but I do hunt a lot! And I wouldn't go with anything under a .6 for hunting. As far as what bands match that particular ammo best, that's gonna depend a lot on what your draw style is. Anchor, semi, or full butterfly.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Haha I'm no pro, but I do hunt a lot! And I wouldn't go with anything under a .6 for hunting. As far as what bands match that particular ammo best, that's gonna depend a lot on what your draw style is. Anchor, semi, or full butterfly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Band color can matter. You wouldn't deer hunt a neon colored rifle, would you?
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


 Not with a neon colored rifle but def wearing bright blaze orange clothing


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I hunt my own land so I don't have to wear orange

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

In my experience hunting, which is a quite a bit, it's movement..not colour. As mentioned, blaze orange clothing. I've never spooked game because the seen the orange, but because they smell you are see your movement.

The best water fowl hunter I know doesn't wear camo or use a blind. He wears green waders and a plaid shirt and stands on the side of the bank dead still.

I use whatever bands I'm most accurate with and deliver the energy needed. Don't matter colour to me.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

nikjarixhilbert said:


> Hi guys!I think that this might be a really stupid question but I m buying some bands and I have noticed that small game has BIG vision and a really high attention level.So do the bans color matter and if yes should I get them green?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


In my experience, yes colour matters to a certain degree. I've had birds notice me more when I've got bright orange bands on rather than white or natural latex.


----------

